# The Poll List



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

There are plenty enough polls in the TC database to make a fit subject for _@Science_'s expertise in creating lists. I envision several categories, but don't want to step on his toes. What do you all think?


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

> What do you all think?


Are you taking a poll?


----------

